# AR-15: Pre-ban versus Post-ban



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Are there any mechnical differences between pre-ban and post-ban AR-15s? Why do sellers of pre-ban ARs make it sound like there rifle is "special?"


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

it all boils down to legality, if its preban its grandfathered and therefore legal 
if its post ban it needs to conform to the law (lacking certain features) in order to be legal. heres a link little long winded but more detailed then my response. http://www.ak-47.net/legal/preban.html

so yes those prebans are special, though I would want documention it is preban just in case I ever had to talk to the ATF (or other LEO types)


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

This term only applies to firearms between 1994-2004...Just features like a bayonet lug or flash suppressor versus muzzle brake.


----------



## 7.62mmFMJ (Nov 19, 2008)

Yep! the "ban" was from 1994-2004 so pre-ban is post-ban. The only thing that I can take away is that they feel the "pre-ban" is _special_ although I see it as "old!"


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

They're only "special" because they didn't have to worry about any of the extra-stupid gun laws that were in effect during the ban. I thought about getting bayonet lugs for ALL my guns, now, including pistols, shotguns, and everything else, now that the stupid ban is gone. I might even put bayonet lugs on the bayonet lugs.:hobbyhors


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I would want documention it is preban


The serial number would prove that


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> Are there any mechnical differences between pre-ban and post-ban AR-15s?



The post-ban guns have a block installed in the lower that prevents the use of a M-16/FA bolt carrier and the installation of a drop in auto sear. Not familiar with the post post ban guns. And there is a difference in the pre and post ban bolt carriers.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

The only AR's that won't allow a DIAS are Colt...a deal with gov't.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I wasnt aware the ban law had expired most laws dont have a experation date. from this article on wiki any changes where more or less cosmetic,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Assault_Weapons_Ban


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I wasnt aware the ban law had expired


It had a 10 year "sunset" clause.
BO will try his best to get a new "better" (to them) version passed


----------

